# Mexican wins Smash Ultimate EVO 2019



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2019)

I want to congratulate my fellow compatriot For winning the Smash Ultimate EVO yesterday with a wonderful comeback against TSM-Tweek digging up his place in the losers side.
VIVA MEXICO! We are a great nation!


----------



## JPStarlight (Aug 5, 2019)

He was mexican? didn't know that


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 5, 2019)

JPMuro said:


> He was mexican? didn't know that


Yes, he is, from CDMX. Mexico.


----------



## JPStarlight (Aug 5, 2019)

Cool!


Elalexyzoner said:


> Yes, he is, from CDMX. Mexico.


----------

